# New "male" budgie has dark reddish brown cere?



## PerplexyGlass (Nov 4, 2016)

About three days ago, I bought a new budgie. When we picked him out, I noticed that his cere wasn't blue, but the employee stressed that he was, in fact, male, so we bought him. 

Upon bringing him home, we got our first good look at his cere and it is definitely a dark red-brown. I still don't known much about budgies, but he looks to be a good weight and none of his feathers are falling out. We've only had him 2-3 days so he still isn't eating. At the pet store, he was jumping about and interacting with the other birds. Any advice?


----------



## bluewing (Feb 6, 2016)

Hi PerplexyGlass (great avatar name btw) 

Can you please try and provide a couple of good, clear images so that the members here can see what you have concerns about.

I don't want to be alarmist, but a dark reddish brown cere is not normal for a male. However, depending on age, females can develop darker brown ceres, especially when they are in breeding condition. So, until we can have some images posted of your new feathered friend  it would be hard to know what your concerns may be.

As I have said, it is not normal for males to have a cere turn dark reddish brown. If, in fact, your budgie is a male, then I would advise giving him his first check up with an Avian Vet. Preventive care, understanding, and annual checkups are important. Either way, he will need an assessment. 

Of course, you can always bring him back to the supplier (not something that I would do if he was in my care) if you feel unwilling to provide him with a AV assessment, but keep in mind, whoever is the supplier should have maintained proper care and have a working knowledge of avian health and budgie anatomy before selling budgies that may be ill or show signs of a tumour.

Please provide us with some pics if you can.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there  Do you have a photo of your little one? 

From what you've described, she is actually female. Female budgies tend to have brown or tan ceres when in condition. Pet store employees will tell you anything to try and sell you a bird


----------



## PerplexyGlass (Nov 4, 2016)

Thank you for your quick responses.

My plan was to take pictures back to the store and ask them pointedly about the color, then call my avian vet from there and ask his opinion. No matter the case, I'm not going to attempt to return or give up the bird as it just isn't in my nature to give up on an animal for any reason, much less potential health issues. Considering we just spent money getting our other budgie a check up after the unexpected passing of another one, my husband isn't happy about doing it again soon, but I know he will if it needs to be done, so I'm not worried about that. The bird -will- get vet care, I'd just like some possibilities so I can prepare myself for any and all outcomes.

I'll try and get a picture as clearly as possible, but he's still a little skittish.


----------



## PerplexyGlass (Nov 4, 2016)

What you can't really see is that the cere does look slightly dry. Not flaky, exactly, but kind of like slightly chapped lips.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

She is a beautiful little girl  There is no doubt she is female! My girl's cere looks exactly like hers: 









This is perfectly normal and indicates she is currently in breeding condition :thumbsup:


----------



## PerplexyGlass (Nov 4, 2016)

While we originally wanted a boy to avoid unwanted breeding, I'd definitely be perfectly happy with a healthy female as long as it means the little thing isn't sick. 

Seeing your girl's cere compared to that of my budgie does set my mind at ease. 
We're still going to ask the people that sold it to us just to be sure, but I am feeling much better after seeing your comparison.
Thank you again!

Oh, and your girl is just lovely! Her yellow hear and blue body make me think of a sunny day!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

You're very welcome  And thank you! 

A visit to the avian vet is always good to allay any concerns you still have, too :thumbsup:


----------



## PerplexyGlass (Nov 4, 2016)

They'll definitely be making a trip to the vet soon!

How long does their breeding period last?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I agree completely that you have a beautiful little female.
(I have two females of my own, caged separately from my seven males )

You can help prevent unwanted breeding by following the advice in this link:

When We Don't Want Eggs*


----------



## PerplexyGlass (Nov 4, 2016)

Will I be able to keep this one and our original male budgie together at all? The point of getting a new one was to replace his buddy that died, as I was told that was important.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Yes, you can keep them together once they have been introduced properly after quarantine. If you follow all the steps outlined in the link provided, it is unlikely that they will ever feel the need to mate. :thumbsup: 

Breeding condition can last anywhere from a couple weeks to several months, depending on environmental and hormonal factors. Some females keep the dark brown "breeding condition" colour even when they are out of breeding condition; my girl does


----------



## PerplexyGlass (Nov 4, 2016)

Thank you so much! I read your link and it was very helpful!


----------



## bluewing (Feb 6, 2016)

Hahhaaaa, everyone beat me to it - she is beautiful!


----------

